# "Ich bin beauftragt, Sie zu töten"



## Captain Picard (26 Februar 2008)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/104081


> ... Schon zum Jahreswechsel 2006/2007 kursierten zudem E-Mails eines vermeintlichen Berufskillers im Netz, in denen der Empfänger dazu aufgefordert wurde, mehrere tausend US-Dollar an den Absender zu zahlen, sonst werde dieser den Empfänger töten. Wie die Washington Post heute berichtet, tauchen nun wieder neue Versionen solcher Scam-Mails auf, die weitaus weniger freundlich klingen als die betrügerischen Versuche der Francis Bagumas der Afrika-Connection und immer öfter auf Polizeirevieren landen: Sie drohen dem Empfänger wieder mit Mord.


----------



## Marco001 (26 Februar 2008)

*AW: "Ich bin beauftragt, Sie zu töten"*

Also Morddrohungen sind echt unterste Schublade. Auch in Amerika sollte man Anzeige wegen Nötigung und Versuchter Erpressung erstatten können, oder?


----------



## Fidul (27 Februar 2008)

*AW: "Ich bin beauftragt, Sie zu töten"*

Die Absender sind - natürlich wieder einmal - in Nigeria. Da nützen Anzeigen gar nichts.

Beispiele für diese netten Mails:
http://www.heise.de/security/news/foren/S-Beispiele/forum-132785/msg-14487012/read/


----------

